# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  شرکت در کنکور ریاضی با دیپلم تجربی

## MehrdadVeteran

دوستان وقت به خیر.میشه با دیپلم تجربی کنکور ریاضی شرکت کردو اینکه آیا دیپلم تجربی تاثیر منفی میذاره یا معادل سازی میشه؟

----------


## MehrdadVeteran

کلا میگم نمرات نهایی تجربی مشکلی برای کسب رتبه خوب مثلا زیر 100 منطقه سه ایجاد نمیکنه؟

----------


## Shaye

بله میشه، رتبه ۶ منطقه ۳ امسال رشته‌ش تجربی بود و کنکور ریاضی داد..درضمن سوابق تحصیلی برای رتبه های زیر ۱۰۰۰۰تاثیری نداره کلا

----------

